# Surround View Limited / Missing Other Cars



## sharksfan22 (Nov 26, 2018)

Noticed this morning that the "ghost" cars usually present in the 360 degree view weren't visible today. Autosteer and AutoPilot worked normally, but it was odd to not see the other cars on the screen. Colder than usual this morning (approximately 35 degree Fahrenheit), but the car is garaged and was at about 80%.

Anyone seen something like this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This happened to me related to an AP failure but I received a warning “surround view limited”


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This happened to me related to an AP failure but I received a warning "surround view limited"


Same here.
I believe Navigate on Autopilot is also unavailable when this happens.


----------



## sharksfan22 (Nov 26, 2018)

So when I got in the car this afternoon everything worked great. Strange....


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

sharksfan22 said:


> So when I got in the car this afternoon everything worked great. Strange....


That's actually exactly the same behavior I had. When the car would turn off and back on it would recycle the systems and intermittently work. If it keeps up, you'll definitely want to schedule service. Next time it occurs call the support number from your car and they can check the logs to see what's going on.


----------



## smatthew (Jul 1, 2018)

I keep a microfiber cloth in the car. When I get in, I check the rear view camera. If it isn't clear, I go out and wipe it with a clean section of micro-fiber. Same with pillar cameras and condensation. Takes 30 seconds to ensure the cameras are clean.

BTW: I called the 800 number last week - I got a "call service, unable to charge" message while driving down the highway. The agent checked my logs, everything looked alright. I thanked him, and then he kept on asking "is there anything else?" He confessed that he was expecting me to complain about something going wrong. I told him I love my car and I think I made his day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My car again had "some autopilot features not available" -- all surround view, auto lane change, blind spot monitoring gone. 

This comes after having mobile service replace the repeater camera and steering column, damage my car, having the service team fix the damage and recalibrate autopilot.


----------



## ytr3wq (Aug 16, 2018)

My July '18 LR RWD @8.5.1 has had this issue over over several software releases. I am still on 8.5.1. I hope a 12.x fixes it. My wife greatly misses the Status Display cars.


----------

